# Tampa Humidor Pics



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought I would give you all asking for more pics what you wanted. I apologize for the quality. I only had my little point and shoot with me. 

These are shots from the corners of the place, the bar and part of the humi, which is still undergoing some changes.

The first Picture is a view from the humi register, the facing the humi, inside the humi, another inside the humi, lounge/bar shot, my hemingway, the bar. 

The locker room is very plain right now, I will post up more shots when it is done. 

I hope they don't start charging me rent...I practically live here now! hahah :biggrin:


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

very cool


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, looks like a great place!! Very nice. Is the small room inside the humidor the locker room?


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post all the shots....Appreciate it. My nearest is 50+ miles, and I can't even smoke there!! 

WOW!!! Your a Lucky guy to have such a facility closeby. I'd be darned near taking up residence as well. Has it hurt the VISA card though??? LOL.

FN in MT


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Eddie. Thats what was missing.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice .... looks roomy. Is that a full bar?


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

The visa is never hurt! LOL 

The smaller room is the locker room. It has 96 lockers or more. Right it is just the lockers. They are going to put up paintings and some other decorations soon. I had my locker reserved for over a year! HAHAAHA. 

Bar is Beer/Wine not liquor. 

Nick Perdomo just dropped by. Never met him before. Very nice guy.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pad..


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Eddie!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow! I'm gonna have to stop by next time I'm in town.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Man, that place looks nice


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Great pics in a grear place. I bought both of my humi's from TH!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

That's a big humi! Wish my local B&M had one that size.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Good show


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i need to go there!!!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks nice and roomy. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, I thought my B&M was nice. That place is huge. Nice learher seats too. thanks for the pics


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice. Will definetly hit that place up when I am in Florida in July. Flint


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pic's Eddie! I'd live there too. That humi is a biggin:biggrin:


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

What a great place! I'll be visiting this summer.

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man that looks like a very chillable environment .... very very nice..


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That place is Badass!!! I wish I lived in Florida!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Guys, the pics are just a tease. Mike has done a wonderful job creating a great place! The humidor is GIGANTIC!!! Tons of stuff in there and I couldn't help myself to a box of "closeout" Oliva Special "S" Robustos!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Man, that place looks really cool!! Thanks for posting


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm coming over.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That looks like a cool place to hang out!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

It makes my head swim to see a real cigar shop.


----------

